
Jim Clark launches new company CommandScape - rmason
https://venturebeat.com/2017/08/22/netscapes-jim-clark-launches-commandscape-a-building-management-system-for-commercial-and-premium-properties/
======
rmason
Jim Clark is in pretty rare company having created three unicorns in his
career. I wonder if anyone has been the founder of four?

Terrific interview of Clark by Jason Calacanis. To my knowledge it's the first
interview he's granted in sixteen years.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rL1LnXo3Gs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rL1LnXo3Gs)

If you want a primer on Clark's career Michael Lewis wrote a book about him in
1999 at the height of the bubble:

[https://www.amazon.com/New-Thing-Silicon-Valley-
Story/dp/039...](https://www.amazon.com/New-Thing-Silicon-Valley-
Story/dp/0393347818)

~~~
cvaidya1986
Elon Musk if you count Solar City.

